# My attempt at an intricate blank



## dexter0606 (Sep 26, 2009)

After seeing the beautiful job that Kaspar did on that “Redux” blank I was inspired to give it a shot. I went with Corian and some pickguard and black styrene for accents just because it was what I had laying around. This blank was by no means friendly to me. After all the time it took me to put it together it blew up on me when I was half way through turning it. I lost the two wedge sections at the one end of the blank into my dust collection system. I came up with the idea that if I turned the section from the pickguard to the end of thh blank down to the brass tube I would be able to glue a new section on. And it worked, until I got down to almost finished diameter. My skew caught and flipped out one of the wedges again. This time I didn't lose it and was able to re-glue it in place. Didn't take a chance on putting a tool to it again. I wet sanded it to size and then used plastic polish. Dressed it up with a black ti and platinum Sierra Elegeant Beauty. Thanks for the inspiration Kaspar! Jeff
For some reason I can't insert a pic. I'll try later


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 26, 2009)

Forget someting?:wink:





dexter0606 said:


> After seeing the beautiful job that Kaspar did on that &quot;Redux&quot; blank I was inspired to give it a shot.I went with Corian and some pickguard and black styrene for accents just because it was what I had laying around.This blank was by no means friendly to me. After all the time it took me to put it together it blew up on me when I was half way through turning it. I lost the two wedge sections at the one end of the blank into my dust collection system. I came up with the idea that if I turned the section from the pickguard to the end of teh blank down to the brass tube I would be able to glue a new section on. And it worked, until I got down to almost finished diameter. My skew caught and flipped out one of the wedges again. This time I didn't lose it and was able to reglue it in place. Didn't take a chance on putting a tool to it again. I wet sanded it to size and then used plastic polish.Dressed it up with a black ti and platinum Sierra Elegeant Beauty.Thanks for the inspiration Kaspar!Jeff


 
Thought I'd bring it up closer to the top:biggrin:.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dexter,

It is so intricate that I can't even see your repair!  In fact, it is so intricate that I can't see the pen at all!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## dexter0606 (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't insert a pic. The Attach File button isn't working for me.I'll try againJeff


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 26, 2009)

you could also try photobucket.  the pen sounds good.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 26, 2009)

dexter0606 said:


> After seeing the beautiful job that Kaspar did on that “Redux” blank I was inspired to give it a shot. I went with Corian and some pickguard and black styrene for accents just because it was what I had laying around. This blank was by no means friendly to me. After all the time it took me to put it together it blew up on me when I was half way through turning it. I lost the two wedge sections at the one end of the blank into my dust collection system. I came up with the idea that if I turned the section from the pickguard to the end of thh blank down to the brass tube I would be able to glue a new section on. And it worked, until I got down to almost finished diameter. My skew caught and flipped out one of the wedges again. This time I didn't lose it and was able to re-glue it in place. Didn't take a chance on putting a tool to it again. I wet sanded it to size and then used plastic polish. Dressed it up with a black ti and platinum Sierra Elegeant Beauty. Thanks for the inspiration Kaspar! Jeff
> For some reason I can't insert a pic. I'll try later


Lets see if this works Jeff.....I had him e-mail the photo to me and I uploaded it . Sure is sweet looking....


----------



## dexter0606 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help Roy. Posting this pic was almost as much trouble as the blank caused me!!Jeff
PSIs it just me that can't get to the manage attachments button?Any suggestions?


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 26, 2009)

Jeff, that would be very nice, especially being your first!!:wink:


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for helping with the posting of the picture, Roy.  The pen looks great, Jeff!


----------



## dexter0606 (Sep 26, 2009)

RollerbobNot really my first. I've done a bunch of segmented pens. Just my first attempt at the style that Kaspar showed.Jeff


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice pen and work.


----------



## Dan26 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice looking pen!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome job.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 26, 2009)

WOW !! I'm glad you and Roy were able to get the photo up . Very nice work on this one .


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 26, 2009)

Very Nice. Only thing that I don't like is the white layer in the pick guard. But that's just a personal opinion on that.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice!  

I've never liked  Corian, but the contrasting colors make it a little more interesting.  Excellent, granite-like effect.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 26, 2009)

Roy is right it is a sweet pen.


----------



## dexter0606 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the input. Just hope Kaspar doesn't mind I borrowed his idea.Thanks again for the help Roy.Still not sure why I can't attach a pic. I used to be able to.Jeff


----------



## hewunch (Sep 26, 2009)

Jeff, great job!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 26, 2009)

You nailed it Jeff, looks perfect from where I am sitting, excellent work!


----------



## altaciii (Sep 26, 2009)

Pure Sweetness.  The pen design is extrordinare, I'm not to partial to corian but you sure hit the mark with this one.  Great Job!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 27, 2009)

I think I have to agree that the white layer is a bit bright for all those corian tones.  But, still it is the best looking segmented corian pen I ever saw.  It's not easy chopping up little pieces of corian to begin with.  Very nice!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 28, 2009)

Great looking result...

  -Barry


----------



## artme (Sep 28, 2009)

Very cool instrument.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## Daniel (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice job. It is all to easy to try and get intricate and loose the balance of the design. you did a great job on this one.


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 5, 2009)

That makes me want to turn corain again.  Beautiful looking pen.


----------

